# Toy Stencil



## valenciafigurita

Where can I find more information on the toy stencil white bar phenotype?
I understand it to be a multi-factor phenotype in fancy pigeons.
Is dominant opal responsible for the white bars, what other factors are involved in producing a pigeon with solid coloured body with white bars?

Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Dominant opal has been added to some frill stencil/toy stencils but usually the frill stencil is improved by simply adding the ts factors. Toy stencil alone effects the shield turning the pattern white. It doesn't wash out the tail bar like opal does and also dosen't effect the base color. A black or RR/RY bird with white bars is TS.


----------



## Henk69

The toy stencil complex of genes is said to comprise 2 incomplete dominant genes (Ts1 and Ts2) and a recessive modifier (ts3). Without the modifier the bar color would be bronze or mayby rosy (Ts1//? Ts2//? eg cauchois).
Also the dominant genes must both be purebreed (Ts1//Ts1 Ts2//Ts2 ts3//ts3) to have the best white bar/wing pattern color.
Modena bronze is one of the dominant genes.


----------



## switchbackmat69

we wer just talking about this, but what actualy happens when you make a bronze complex by combining ts1 and ts2?


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I have seen birds that I understand do not have two doses of any of the gene show poor white/cream bars, I agree 100% that the best expression will occur when all 3 are present in a homozygous state but I think with selection one can achieve reasonable results without all 3.


----------

